
60 Hours of Hell: The Story of the Barkley Marathons - mido22
https://www.outsideonline.com/1924491/60-hours-hell-story-barkley-marathons
======
merricksb
Discussed 10 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14873639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14873639)

